

Silicon Prairie: Tech Startups Find a Welcoming Home in the Midwest - lfowles
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2015/03/12/392136573/silicon-prairie-tech-startups-find-a-welcoming-home-in-the-midwest

======
lfowles
Related discussions:

Inside the Midwest's Secretive and Scrappy Start-up Scene
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4111680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4111680)

In Defense of the Midwest
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9168608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9168608)

------
gamechangr
I know Kansas City won the Google Fiber race.

